# IELTS with Degree



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi,

Long time forum watcher, first time poster! I've finally decided to take the plunge and apply to immigrate to Burlington ON. My aunt lives there and the Canadian way of life is very appealing. 

The question I have is with regards to the IELTS test. I have a degree in Psychology and Forensic Biology, have been resident of an English speaking country since birth (We invented the language reputedly!), GCSE's, college etc.

I've read that you need the IELTS, yet on the CIC site it says that if you don't have an IELTS you can provide supplementary evidence to demonstrate your competence.

Is this still true or am I forking out £115 to take this test at the University of Liverpool? 

Thanks for your help
David


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Not any more cic website

The language testing became compulsory for all after June 26, 2010.


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

Cheers JG. Pain but still I'll have to do it!


----------



## pfilby (Apr 16, 2009)

*To put it in perspective*



davida969 said:


> Cheers JG. Pain but still I'll have to do it!


It must be a big pain, but my husband, a Canadian English speaker, born and bred of many generations, has just had to sit an English exam in Malta, to prove that he is capable. This is for his licence in Aviation. He has been a pilot for 25 years. Yes, thank heavens he passed!


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

Its going to cost £110 for me to take the test. I have 2 years work experience in Psychology. I reckoned up the points on the self assessment and fall short by one point, one damn point. Please brighten my day by telling me failing by a point shouldn't bar entry into Canada!


----------



## pfilby (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, this does sound frustrating. I do think you might be careful about self assessment? Maybe you might be underestimating yourself? I think that there are oodles of people on here who will know what to advise though. Best of luck!


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

Cheers for the advice. I want this so much that I think maybe I'm overanalysing things a little too much. I can take the test and send my application off to CIC. They can only come back with a yes or no answer right!


----------



## davida969 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just in the process of filling these CIC forms out. In the 'Additional Family Members' section I have no dependents (I'm 24) and only my mother and stepfather whom I live with. Do I have to add them in that section?


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

JGK said:


> Not any more cic website
> 
> The language testing became compulsory for all after June 26, 2010.


That's kind of worrying  I made my initial application in April, does that mean that I'm exempt from the compulsory test? I've just sent my detailed application to the local office but did not include an IELTS certificate as I was under the impression I didn't need one. I included a letter explaining that I am UK born with primary, secondary and higher education all completed through the medium of english, I hope this will be sufficient...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you have sent your application before June 26, the IELTS is not mandatory for you.


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

EVHB said:


> If you have sent your application before June 26, the IELTS is not mandatory for you.


I made the initial application in April to the central office, but only submitted the detailed application two days ago... any idea where this leaves me?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Your application was started before June 26.
You sending additional information is a proceeding of your initial application.


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

EVHB said:


> Your application was started before June 26.
> You sending additional information is a proceeding of your initial application.


Hope you're right! Thanks for the help, much appreciated


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

I know your frustration my hubby had to travel 2 hours and sit the IELTS test yesterday even though he is English born and bread and re-sits exams every few years for his job Argh!!!!!!! 
God just hope he passes !!
Maria


----------

